

CoinMKT lists Worldcoin, Megacoin, and Quark Coin on their exchange. - schamapen
http://blog.coinmkt.com/new-additions/

======
kumarski
What's the TLDR version of Megacoin vs. Worldcoin Vs.quarkcoin?

